# Overseas Contracts for EMT-I



## Luv2Resq12 (Jul 20, 2011)

HELLO !! I am 23 yr old female , just recertified my EMT-I and I am looking for overseas contract job. I'm not sure where to start. Anybody have any ideas ? ^_^


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 20, 2011)

Absolutely!

Become a paramedic, get 3-5 years experience with a busy 911 service and then start looking. In the meantime, take critical care paramedic, remote paramedic courses and look into safety courses.


----------



## Luv2Resq12 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sounds like a good start ! Thanks


----------



## wandering_idiot (Jul 20, 2011)

If you're looking for remote/offshore medicine, you'll need your paramedic to be considered for about 99% of the jobs out there.

If you're looking for a Middle East contract, the majority of jobs that allow for an Intermediate are tactical jobs (for the most part) so you would need to get a background in that.

I'm not sure if the GW gig in Kuwait hires Intermediates, but you could check there as well.

Stay Safe


----------



## Luv2Resq12 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you ! I'm going to see what I can do . I'm moving to the Dallas, TX area so if anything I'm going to try to get on with Highland Park . They send their employees to the police academy , Paramedic school and Firefighter program . They are all cross trained so one day you will be a police officer and the next you will be a Paramedic  Hopefully I will get on with them and be the " jack of all trades. " Thank yall for your help , I am going to keep looking into it since it is something that I want to do .


----------



## Flight-LP (Jul 26, 2011)

Well I do commend you on your high hopes!

You may want to have a few options up your sleeve though, Highland Park is one of the most comptetitive gigs out there. There are "triple threat" (one who already holds all 3 public safety certifications) applicants that get turned down on a regular basis. Just about all of the current folks I know up there applied as a Paramedic and I know many Paramedics practically drooling at the chance for that $70K a year job. It's difficult to be competitive as an EMT-I.

Best of luck to you though.


----------



## Luv2Resq12 (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh wonderful. I will try anyways , if it's not meant to be , it's not meant to be.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Jul 29, 2011)

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=25109

Be sure to check that thread re: HPDPS.

They won't train you for both.  Just for the one you don't already have, usually fire.


----------

